# Help!!! New Electrical Problem



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

When running gauge shows discharge when pull positive off battery gauge returns to normal. Altinator is putting out 13.5-14v. Battery is holding charge.Have tried disconnenting starter. Have 12.5 volts at coil in and 6 volts out. Have 6 volts to distributor. There is nothing on the power side hooked up except the ignition system no lights etc. Can anyone give me an idea?The wireing is as follows--wire from alt to one side of gauge out to the battery side of switch. The only other wire on switch is the coil wire to coil. The battery is direct to the battery side of switch.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Not too clear as how your wiring is run. Could you draw out a diagram to show how all is hooked up? Also, is this something that you wired up yourself, or was it wired this way from factory and just started to show discharge? Seems to me that the gauge should have two wires attached. A positive ( + ) wire from the battery and the other side should be grounded (- ). Hope this helps. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually,I think one wire should come from the alternator(generator)to the + of the gauge,and from the - side of the gauge,to the battery + post.A separate wire should feed the ignition switch from the battery +,to the switch. Connecting from the battery to the gauge,and from the gauge to ground,would cause a short. On most alternators, the red wire, at the back terminal ,feeds the battery,and the red wire on the push-in connector comes from the ignition switch to the field of the alternator.If there's a brown wire with the smaller red wire in the push-in connector,it usually feeds the gauge/light.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Not too clear as how your wiring is run. Could you draw out a diagram to show how all is hooked up? Also, is this something that you wired up yourself, or was it wired this way from factory and just started to show discharge? Seems to me that the gauge should have two wires attached. A positive ( + ) wire from the battery and the other side should be grounded (- ). Hope this helps. Bye


OK, I am not too sure what type of gauge you are using but to clear up any misunderstanding, I was talking about a VOLT gauge. This is a picture of said gauge and instructions on how it is to be hooked up. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was referring to an amp gauge set up.Voltmeters can be connected the way you described,though.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you mean by removing the positive battery cable causes the gauge to return to normal? If it is showing discharge when running, test the battery voltage at that time with a multimeter. If you show 13.5-14v at the battery, then the system is charging, and your gauge is probably wired backwards. If this is the case and you remove the positive terminal on the battery, it would actually be discharging or not charging at all due to power not being able to get to the battery. When you do remove the positive cable, does the gauge return to the center, or swing to Charge?


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thanks everyone for the input. I finally just rewired the whole thing it was just easier. All is well. Again Thanks for all the Help!!*


----------

